# Cat's Journal



## KittyCat (Aug 6, 2010)

So, I have decided to keep this journal of sorts of free riding times and lessons and shows... if anyone wants to read, feel free... can't imaging why though.

Lets see, this summer I had no time to show or anything so my trainer and I worked on my flat work ALL SUMMER. Lots of no stirrups and funky jumping exercises. I think is has paid off a lot though... still need to remember to keep my hands up 

I am now at college and on the school's equestrian team... the trainer is supposedly a top trainer in the area... hmmmm not so sure about that but whatever. 
*The first lesson*: I was by far the most experienced rider and got put on an old OTTB plodder. People think he is an awesome horse, but he doesn't respond well to subtle cues for collection/extension, leads at the canter, flying changes, changing speed, etc. Oh and the trainer got me confused with a walk/trot/canter rider... ummm no I've been riding for years and showing 2'9 (I never show due to work and softball so I have had a hard time getting points to move up) and jumping up to 3'6. AND a girl who rides for the trainer was teaching us... I think I knew at least as much as her...
*The second lesson*: We had a flat only lesson working us and down a hill. I was riding a "former A show hunter horse". He was actually a pretty nice ride except for a few things: he refused to lower his head and did not respond well to my leg until I kicked hard. This was a horse I wish I could have used spurs on to reinforce my leg cues... only problem with this is that he is quite a speed demon so I couldn't. Then we went into the woods and had to go up this HUGE inclined hill (35-45 degree at least at parts) at the trot. My horse has abandonment issues so he took off at a flat gallop after he was "left" by the horses in front. We ended up going first and then were told to drop our stirrups... as soon as I got him into a nice paced trot I did, and OF COURSE the brat takes off as soon as he feels the stirrups tap his sides (as they do when riding without stirrups). We were allowed to gallop twice up the hill at the end. VERY fun.
The trainer told me as we were walking back that:
1. I have too much of a dressage seat for hunters .... O.O what the heck .... like I need to do a half seat at the canter and lean a bit forward at the trot, sitting and posting... in eq 
2. My leg is not where she wanted it to be like with my background... I'm sorry we were going up and down FREAKING HILLS and my saddle had the life oiled out of it because I didn't think I would be able to ride in it til Thanksgiving and didn't want it sitting in my garage drying out and cracking...
3. My hand galloping position needs a lot of work... really?!?! I've never galloped before that day and we were galloping up a hill with a big incline. How am I supposed to NOT lean over the horse's neck. I was in freaking two-point about 6 inches above his neck...

*sigh* my trainer at home, whom I have ridden with for almost 5 years now and trust and have a great relationship with, said to ignore most of what the lady here is saying until I send her some video... gonna do that the next time I ride if I can or at the show next weekend...


----------

